# Smallie Lures



## LilSiman/Medina

I'm gonna try to start a thread for all kinds of smallie lures.

So far I've had luck with:
-Rebel Craws
-Flash Spinners 1/4 oz
-White Rooster Tail 1/8 oz

I've never tried soft plastics and I also wondered if a regular night crawler that's texas rigged would work?


----------



## FISHIN216

plastics > lures for smallies from my experience....the only lure I use is a mini heddon torpedo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

What kinds of plastics? 

Tubes, lizzards, stick worms?


----------



## FISHIN216

Not really a fan of tubes....I always lose them. Try out some senkos

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

FISHIN216 said:


> Not really a fan of tubes....I always lose them. Try out some senkos
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Senkos and 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

I meant senkos and dingers plus a ton 216 knows 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7

Heddon Baby torpedos
Shallow Shad Raps
Biggest Green Pumpkin tubes you can buy


----------



## deltaoscar

My best smallmouth lures are:
-tubes
-small (3") Senko type stick worms
-maribou jigs


----------



## FISHIN216

deltaoscar said:


> My best smallmouth lures are:
> -tubes
> -small (3") Senko type stick worms
> -maribou jigs


I've been nailing them.....nice ones on jig and maggot going for steelies









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

All of the above.... plus jerkbaits........ clown color Husky Jerks, or chrome/ black back Cordell Redfin ...... safety pin style spinnerbaits


----------



## JSykes3

Friends and I have been nailing good ones on x-raps. Silver color. One of my friends has been doing good with chartreuse Booyah pond magic spinnerbaits. Double willowleaf I believe.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

My top 3 
Smallest jointed shad rap
size 2 -3 mepps
rebel


----------



## SeanStone

First choice is a grub/swim bait with a road runner jig head, (jig head with a blade)seems to be the most productive for me. 

A close second would be a Rapala original floating minnow, size 7. I like the chrome and red. Most versatile lure to use, can be used topwater real slow, or stop and go, and even just steady reel. 

My third choice would be a topwater popper, my best luck has been with the Storm rattling chug bug, in the bass color.

When all else fails throw a small inline spinner bait, the Mepps Aglia's have to be my favorite.

I toss these every time I go to the creek.


----------



## 10fish

3 in Senko or tube watermelon w- red flake
#2 Blue Fox spinner ( gold or silver)
Heddon Tiny torpedo ( silver /black or perch)


If ya fish smallies ya gotta try these


----------



## austie

weedless Tubes in either in watermelon/ or blue and black
texas rigged 3inch Strike King rage tailed grub's chartreuse or brown with red/green/purple flake
Small inline spinnerbaits
white or black 3/8 oz buzzbait. trailer hook is a must have or you'll miss alot of strikes due to the speed the bait moves at.


----------



## gerb

ive never even tried plastics--but ive had exceptional luck on black strike king buzzbaits (with trailer), poppers, and rebel craws. all from streams.


----------



## avantifishski

Which wud u throw in sandusky bay?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## 10fish

avantifishski said:


> Which wud u throw in sandusky bay?
> 
> cant fish, gotta go catching...


If I were going out today, I would throw gobie or smoke colored tubes, then a senko wacky rigged. We also catch alot of them trolling cranks for wallleye over rocks.


----------



## ascend12t2023

I fish rivers mostly , my best fish have been caught on rebel crawl (ditch crawl color)the 2 3/4 model, a in line or side by side small buzz bait 1/8 or 1/4 oz , 1/4 oz brown bass jig with tiny paca chunk with rattles and tubes green pumpkin or brown and tan 3 inch and under


----------



## StuckAtHome

1/2 oz spinner double willow by far, catches bigger smallie's and numbers. Don't think small, think huge! I'll throw stick baits designed for red fish, six inch long stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy

I mostly fish for them in the river, and my "go to" is definitely the Rebel Craw. I've been doing really well with white Zoom Flukes too. Don't get to use them very often due to visibility and flow rate, but when it's right they absolutely tear them up. I end up catching them on the lake with jigs in electric chicken baby shads tipped with a minnow on an orange jig head too. Crazy color combination but it seems to work!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler

Considering I've only started targeting smb since about 2 weeks ago, this should be easy. first 1 I caught in gmr at a whopping 11" on a white headed jig with a 3" white curly tail. Second same bait but an even more impressive 7". Third one by accident as I was targeting lmb, on a Texas rigged 4" yum senko pumpkin w red black flake. PB at 16"! 3 days 3 trip 3 smb and not one chance to go since other than an hour and a half of getting skunked after work (unless you count the near encounter with largest beaver I've ever seen in Ohio. Almost as big as my pits.)

I tell ya, I have had the least luck ever this year. Just can't get in my groove I guess. Partly why I decided to change things up and learn to fish moving waters. The three smb and a 6# flattie are the only fish tales I've made happen. Lol; 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnPD

My vote has to go to the Rebel Crawfish.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

When I first started this thread I was pretty much a newbie to the sport. But now I use alot more gear and my favorite would have to be a white buzz bait. Where I fish it slams them all day all summer. I also use tubes, dingers, spinners, jerks, cranks, poppers, jigs, twisters and alot more now that I know when to use what!


----------



## murphy13

JohnPD said:


> My vote has to go to the Rebel Crawfish.


second this.... another one that has worked well for me is a rooster tail.


----------



## jaximus

any red/orange/brown colored tube. 3-4" long if i could only pick one lure. 

next would be a safety pin style spinner bait, again orange/brown/red

3rd would be a 4" weightless wacky rigged senko (shallow water or slow current only)


----------



## Silent Mike

white zoom super fluke (5")
texas rigged beaver
rebel craw
pumpkin or watermelon senko


----------



## Seamop

I've been lurking around here for a while and getting some great info but I finally decided to register today because I wanted to ask you guys, how do you fish the Rebel Craw? I've had some luck catching smallies with spinners and green shads but I have been skunked a few times, I bought some watermelon tubes and a rebel craw yesterday and was just wondering if some one could clue me in on how to retrieve this thing? Do you reel it in steady? Do you jerk it? Is there some way to weight it to get it to the bottom? Any info would help since I've never targeted small mouth before this summer.


----------



## big events

> how do you fish the Rebel Craw?


When you fish these in the river, it will get to the bottom pretty quickly since they arent that deep. Keep bouncing the bill on the rocks, it will look like a crawfish swimming. Smallies love it! Sometimes when you hit a rock you can pause and a lot of times is when you will get a strike. Also, check out some beavers texas rigged with a bullet weight.


----------



## Putty

Could we get some pictures for us "newbies" that don't really know the names? I appreciate it. Easier for me to buy what I see...lol


----------



## big events

ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Putty

big events said:


> ask and you shall receive!


Thanks!!
How exactly do you hook the senkos?


----------



## big events

I can take a picture when i get home but ill try to explain via text.


put a rubber bobber stop on your line
thread on a bullet weight (1/8 or 3/16 oz)
tie your offset worm hook
put like 1/8" of the tip of the senko in the point of the hook then push through and run all the way to the offset
measure where the hook would sit naturally and put the hook through the body

finished product:


----------



## Putty

big events said:


> I can take a picture when i get home but ill try to explain via text.
> 
> 
> put a rubber bobber stop on your line
> thread on a bullet weight (1/8 or 3/16 oz)
> tie your offset worm hook
> put like 1/8" of the tip of the senko in the point of the hook then push through and run all the way to the offset
> measure where the hook would sit naturally and put the hook through the body
> 
> finished product:


Curious about this rig....I could get a better cast on the senko. 
*awaiting your pic*


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Seamop said:


> I've been lurking around here for a while and getting some great info but I finally decided to register today because I wanted to ask you guys, how do you fish the Rebel Craw? I've had some luck catching smallies with spinners and green shads but I have been skunked a few times, I bought some watermelon tubes and a rebel craw yesterday and was just wondering if some one could clue me in on how to retrieve this thing? Do you reel it in steady? Do you jerk it? Is there some way to weight it to get it to the bottom? Any info would help since I've never targeted small mouth before this summer.


I've only used Rebel Wee Craws in water shallower that 4 or 5 ft. I use the biggest ones I can get that aren't the "deep diver" series. I think they're about 4 inches long or so. They do get down quick and have great deflective qualities off of rocks. Sometimes you'll snag 'em - just give it a bit of line and wait 5 seconds and they'll float out. They also will like to roll on you sometimes when glancing off of rocks. You'll figure out the feeling - just pause and let it right itself.

Most times I fish them I throw upstream (as in I'm facing upstream) and cast at about 22 degrees. I'll let the current bring them and just keep the slack out while periodically pumping. I would often times get outfished numbers wise but would always catch the biggest fish.

Check for nicks in your line every cast. Sometimes you can go for hours with no problems and sometimes you get bad abrasions in just a cast or two.

When fishing in weeds, which is not really its strong suit, its best fished in sporadic thin, taller weeds. When you start feeling the snags, SLOWLY raise your rod tip until you feel it give. Alot of my strikes from pike come when the lure breaks free.


----------



## big events

Thought I'd try a video rather than post a pic. This is my first tackle talk vid so hope you like it!


----------

